# Healthy nut snacks



## NisAznMonk (May 11, 2006)

Anyone know of any healthy nut packages I could make?  

I'm always in my truck and would love to have something I could pre-package for my daily trips  around town.  I've thought about buying the pre-packaged trailmix bags at Krogers but they nutritional facts haven't really appealed to me.  Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Haggis (May 11, 2006)

Just mix a whole bunch of different unsalted nuts (lightly toasted if possible) together.


----------



## kimbaby (May 11, 2006)

I love almonds, I eat those like you would chips...


----------



## GB (May 11, 2006)

Any nuts, seeds, dried fruits that you like go well together.


----------



## vyapti (May 11, 2006)

My wife insists that nuts are a healthy snack.  When I look at the nutritional information for any nut, though, it's fairly high in fat and its hard to eat just a handful.  I don't think nuts are a healthy snack food at all.  Am I missing something?


----------



## cook4health (May 11, 2006)

When you (lightly) toast the nuts, include some seeds in your mix as well. Pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds and perhaps after they are toasted, a few dried blueberries (no sugar added please) or raisins. If you like them salted, after toasting (maybe 20 minutes @350 or 325), pour them in a bowl and sprinkle or spray with soy sauce (or Bronners for less salt).  Mix them up and put them back in oven, which has been turned off , to seal the coating but only for a few minutes. Take them out and then add the raisins, blueberries, or any other dried fruit (wthout added sugar).  To your good health!


----------



## Aurora (May 11, 2006)

Nuts and seeds are generally high in fat (2/3 to 3/4 of the calories are from fat).  Have you ever tried soy nuts?  Soy nuts are roasted soy beans and have a nutty crunch and taste yet less than 1/2 of the calories in soy nuts are from fat.  I'm sure that you've seen flavored almonds like barbeque or herb-onion, etc.  There are now soy nuts available in similar flavors.

Give them a try I think you'll like them.

They can be found just salted or unsalted in most grocery stores in the natural food bins.


----------



## Haggis (May 11, 2006)

> My wife insists that nuts are a healthy snack. When I look at the nutritional information for any nut, though, it's fairly high in fat and its hard to eat just a handful. I don't think nuts are a healthy snack food at all. Am I missing something?



Nuts are high in fat, but the fats they contain are almost all mono or poly-unsaturated fats. These fats are good for your health and can help lower blood cholesterol (among other numerous health benefits). Because they are good fats you don't need to worry about the fat intake, instead, think of nuts as just containing a lot of energy.


----------



## grumblebee (May 11, 2006)

vyapti said:
			
		

> My wife insists that nuts are a healthy snack. When I look at the nutritional information for any nut, though, it's fairly high in fat and its hard to eat just a handful. I don't think nuts are a healthy snack food at all. Am I missing something?


 
Nuts can be very healthy but the problem is since they are so energy dense people tend to go overboard with them. (they contain a lot of calories in such a small amount so it takes A LOT to fill you up) 

As mentioned above, soynuts are a good alternative.. as long as you get the ones that have been dry roasted without the addition of oils. If you get the ones fried in oil they are just as high fat as regular nuts.

A good alternative to the classic "nut mixes" is to use only a handful of peanuts and then mix it with some air popped popcorn, mini-pretzels and some kind of crunchy cereal. (Crispix or Life works well) Mix everything together in a big bowl and spritz with a little bit of oil. Sprinkle on some garlic salt and chili powder and stir until everything is lightly coated. 

It's a good snack mix that is easy to make and a lot lower in fat then if you eat nuts on their own.


----------



## Silver (May 11, 2006)

Another healthy addition is a good fibre-rich cereal like Kashi Go Lean!, Fibre1, etc.  It helps to fill out the nut mix without overdoing the fats.


----------



## corazon (May 11, 2006)

i keep it simple with pecans, almonds & dried cranberries.  Kashi go lean is a good idea.


----------



## NisAznMonk (May 12, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> A good alternative to the classic "nut mixes" is to use only a handful of peanuts and then mix it with some air popped popcorn, mini-pretzels and some kind of crunchy cereal. (Crispix or Life works well) Mix everything together in a big bowl and spritz with a little bit of oil. Sprinkle on some garlic salt and chili powder and stir until everything is lightly coated.



n00b question... air popped popcorn?  Is that like the orville packages you put in the microwave?


----------



## grumblebee (May 12, 2006)

NisAznMonk said:
			
		

> n00b question... air popped popcorn? Is that like the orville packages you put in the microwave?


 
Heh.. no. Packages you put in the microwave is "microwave popcorn." Air popped popcorn is popcorn that is popped with an air popper machine. It requires no oil and so popcorn is popped fat free. 

Here is one: http://www.pressurecooker-outlet.com/poplite.htm


----------

